

Analysis of a startup by "the office according to the office" author - jrwoodruff
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2007/10/25/an-mba-in-gordons-restaurant/?t=59

======
ajg1977
Kitchen Nightmare's is a pretty good show, but not on par with the UK
originals (Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares).

The original UK shows are far more "real" - no sensationalized voice overs,
editing, or dramas. There's also no show-provided influx of cash to makeover
the restaurants.

In addition the last 5 minutes of each episode are Ramsay himself returning
after several months to reevaluate things - and some of the restaurants do
indeed fail regardless of his help.

------
jrwoodruff
Note: it's a based on the show Kitchen Nightmares, in which Gordon Ramsey
turns around failing restaurants, so we're not talking tech startups, but
still startups nonetheless.

~~~
baha_man
It's _Ramsay_ , not Ramsey.

~~~
jrwoodruff
Right you are - I actually copy-pasted it directly from the article. I had to
go look, but it's wrong through the whole article.

